# Waxstock 2020



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Having just watch this clip http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4478226#post4478226
I'm looking forward to waxstock 2020 !!! Is going to be massive :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:..


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol.... :lol:


----------

